# June LM Theme Voting



## bdcharles (May 28, 2018)

Here is the list of themes to vote on for the June Literary Manoeuvers competition. The winner will be chosen after the coming weekend.

Just vote for one - even though I seem to have selected the wrong radio button! :O


----------

